# bucket sets



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

any one use 5 gal bucket sets with 330's ? and if so any yote or what do u target


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

yes ****


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you're going to have a hard time catching a coyote in a bucket trap. They're pretty leery of buckets the way it is. And using a 330 on land you'd better not have any neighbor dogs out running or you'll have some problems, especially on trail sets for ****. I'd say stick with the 220's and smaller for trail sets, and bucket sets, it'll minimize any dog contact. Not saying they won't be stupid and stick there head into a bucket because they will. Just be a little more careful on where you set them out. I've caught fox in a 220 on a trail set once, that's it, just wasn't his lucky day.

xdeano

330 was made with beaver in mind.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If coyotes are your game, just stick with snares in trails and let em have it.

You MIGHT get lucky one year and have a coyote stick his head in a bucket, someday, but I bet you haul a buttload of buckets into the field before it happens. :wink:


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for all the advice i think ill just make them for ****


----------

